# Aluminium mesh cages



## Higgt4 (Apr 25, 2009)

Having looked at what mesh cages are available in the UK, I decided to place an order from the US as the quality was much better.
It cost an arm and a few legs for shipping, but ordering 3 made the cost for each acceptable (plus gave me a spare for a possible Panther purchase).
Total cost 3x$125 + $406 shipping brought the cost to about £525, so about £175 each which is roughly what it would cost here for the same size cage with delivery.

Then UK customs want a slice of the action, which is fair enough, I was prepared for this.
That is until I found out that they charge import duty (bend over and brace yourself) on the whole amount - INCLUDING SHIPPING !

The courier wouldn't even take the crate out his van until I had given him another £105 in cash.
So each cage has now cost me about £210.

Just as well I love my Chams :flrt:
I hope they appreciate their new homes.


----------



## Vase (Jul 14, 2007)

Pics mate, pics :2thumb:


----------



## Higgt4 (Apr 25, 2009)

I've only assembled one so far, but the quality and fit are great, all the corners are mitred and all the cages were test fitted and the panels colour coded so as to get them together again.










Images are cage closed, open and corner detail showing mitres and fit, can also see top of door and catch.
bottom of cage is vinyl and mesh is supposedly fruitfly tight, but I think smaller ones would get through.
Just need to decorate it and provide lighting ready for Marge - ladies first - as her current pad is getting a bit cramped for her.

forgot to say - cages are 4'x2'x2'


----------



## mrhoyo (Mar 29, 2007)

They look brilliant, turned out to be very expensive though.


----------



## cham'dragon (May 4, 2009)

Wow they look perfect. exactly what iv been trying to find in the uk....shame it costs a fortune to get them imported tho :lol2:


----------



## Higgt4 (Apr 25, 2009)

You can get similar cages from here -

About lightweight aluminium framed cages with clear view black aluminium screen

The corners are plastic instead of mitred and the aluminium is silver as opposed to charcoal.

I think I was quoted about £165 for the same size cage and £7 delivery (approx).


----------



## cham'dragon (May 4, 2009)

Did you order them from lllreptile. I have been looking on their website and found cages exactly the same for $79. I also emailed them to ask what it would cost to ship.... $69. By my recon'ing that would make the price about £100. I think even if i did get any extra charges from customs that would still come out cheaper than anything i could get in the uk!

24 x 24 x 48 inch Aluminum Screen Cage


----------



## Higgt4 (Apr 25, 2009)

They look OK, I would have mine in black as I'm not keen on the silver.

Mine came from here...

chameleon cages screen cages custom sizes avaliable for geckos frogs and anoles by L.D.S.Company


----------



## chrism (Jul 5, 2007)

lllreptile cages are really nice. Too cheap for what they are- you wouldnt expect such good cages for the price.


----------

